# Micasa Cigars In North Dallas



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Just wanted to drop in and invite all my botl in the big D to take a short ride up to Frisco TX and hang out with us at Micasa cigars on March 28th. We are launching our long overdue Juke line for first time anywhere. Dave and Kyle have been great to us and we couldn't think of a better place to kick things off. We'll be there all day and night, come by and see us.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Nobody coming??


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

What me? Sure I will be there.

tt:cb


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a bump up to the top so everybody can be full warned. This is one you should really try and show up for.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll try to be there (especially if Trudy's there). I'll post a more firm RSVP closer to the date.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Getting close, hope some of you can make it out.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wish I could make it but I'll be in Houston on March 28th. Sorry.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey what are the times on the event? I can likely make it in the evening (after 7), but might have to rearrange some things if it's strictly during the day.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> Hey what are the times on the event? I can likely make it in the evening (after 7), but might have to rearrange some things if it's strictly during the day.


I think we'll get things get kicked off around 5 pm and we'll go well into the night. Come by and say hello.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

pathman said:


> I think we'll get things get kicked off around 5 pm and we'll go well into the night. Come by and say hello.


I jumped to the comment "all day and all night". I was looking for an earlier tee time. If five is the kick off, I cant miss the kick off. Plus mikey as part of his probation has a darkness curfew!!!!

tt:cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I came, I saw, I have an axe handle in my head.

Thanks 

tt:cb


----------

